# 

## uspeh757

,  !            1   31  2010 . : =20000 ,    1   19 .      -  .      .  .

----------

?    ?

    . 20000 +   20  31.12.10       ;
      .
     (,   ) .
 (  ) = +-.
    ?

----------


## uspeh757

,        ?       .   -   .

----------

.   -.  ,    /??? ,   .
   ? 20000 / 23   * 10 . = 8695,65.
    .  ,     ?

----------


## uspeh757

,  20000/22 ..*13  /=11818.18,    ,    - .         . , .

----------

2010     12     .    ?
     01.01.10       /, :
20000*7=140000
140000/(31+28+31+30+31+30+31)=660,38
660,38*% ,  100%
660,38*31= 20471,78 -  
660,38*30=19811,40 -      ..
  = 660,38*19 = 12547,22 -  /.

----------

,        .          ,  - .    .

----------


## uspeh757

,        . ,   !    ,    .  ,   ! :yes:

----------

5   "   461000 " -      (  7   7   100 ..    700 ..)     ,   ?       .

----------



----------

